# [PCW-S] US-Behörden schlampen bei Datensicherheit



## Newsfeed (23 November 2006)

Eine offizielle Überprüfung der Sicherheitsmaßnahmen in US-amerikanischen Bundesbehörden hat ergeben, dass etliche Behörden in Sachen Datensicherheit schlecht organisiert sind.

Weiterlesen...


----------

